# Build the Ark, Fargo is flooding.



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

May not be a big deal for you, but with the really heavy rain last fall that froze in the ground, the tons of snow we received, and the ton of rain we are getting we will be floooding hardcore this year. Right now we have 480K sandbags made after a week of the city making sandbags to try to reach our goal of 1.4 million. They just jumped it up the 2.5 million sandbags right now.

Our river crest has been raised constantly over the week. We are now predicted for the Red River to crest at 42.5 feet. Combine that with the overland flooding PLUS the sheyenne river and the maple river (which goes right through my back yard), most of the city could be under water. The National guard is here, the army cour of engineers are building dikes all around the city.

I will get as many pictures of the flood as a I can, but everyone is pretty much sandbagging 24/7.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Good luck man. Sounds like it's going to suck bad.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

That's intense! Definitely keep us updated with some pics! But you know, Keep yourself safe as well...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Hard times--------Hopefully things turn out as best as possible for you and surrounding Peeps.....

Would like to see some pics of the place-when you can of course-...


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Definitely need some pix. At least the guard is there to help. Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Just saw this on the news... Ouch

Good luck


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm hoping for the best for you guys. I know a few people in Fargo and if I had any way to get out of work I'd be there sandbagging.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

My work won't even let me go from work to sandbag. My boss who is located in chicago, has told me tough sh*t, and if it does flood then he says I can go work in our St cloud store.

What a bitch. I've been sandbagging for 3 days straight plus 10 hour days. She can go to hell.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yea man, read about this on Yahoo.com front page news thing.
They siad they cut College classes to let ppl go and sand bag.

Good luck man, hope it turns out smooth for y;all


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> yea man, read about this on Yahoo.com front page news thing.
> They siad they cut College classes to let ppl go and sand bag.
> 
> Good luck man, hope it turns out smooth for y;all


New messege going across the weather channel screen

A FLOOD WARNING IS ISSUED FOR A SPECIFIC COMMUNITY OR AN AREA ALONG A RIVER WHERE FLOODING HAS BEEN FORECAST... IS IMMINENT... OR IS IN PROGRESS AND IS A THREAT TO LIFE AND PROPERTY.

Yet, I am still required to go to work where it is going to be dead.

They are going to be shutting off water today or tomarow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Good luck man. Never witnessed anything like this, would like to see pics if that bitch lets you out of work.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Crazy!
I hope everything works out for you, and your boss somehow develops a heart.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

good luck. reminds me of when el nino hit l.a. sh*t was intense and we lost a lot of property.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

good luck man, i hear they are saying it will be worse than 1997 in fargo. I dont want to see on the news one night that downtown fargo is underwater like we heard grand forks in 1997.

Winnipeg is suppsoed to be alright(thank god they built that floodway years ago!). I remember getting out of high school in 1997 and helping sandbag.

We are getting blizzard/storms this week.

I drive over the red river everyday to get to and from work, and i can see it has gone up quite a bit from last week. Hopefully you guys are ok, because it is coming here next!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

scrubbs said:


> good luck man, i hear they are saying it will be worse than 1997 in fargo. I dont want to see on the news one night that downtown fargo is underwater like we heard grand forks in 1997.Winnipeg is suppsoed to be alright(thank god they built that floodway years ago!). I remember getting out of high school in 1997 and helping sandbag. We are getting blizzard/storms this week. I drive over the red river everyday to get to and from work, and i can see it has gone up quite a bit from last week. Hopefully you guys are ok, because it is coming here next!


Vid I foundhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1PvD5HQoFU...player_embeddedEDIT: I forgot how to embed a video, lol


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

And the Bumped us up to 5-8 of snow tonight. It's like the f*cking apocolypse.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

i hear they have already closed i29 and manitoba will likely be closing hwy 75(the one south from winnipeg to fargo) later this week.

The mighty red strikes again.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

They are evacuating people allready. We have Blackhawks and Dolphins taking people out of their homes.

Some pics.










Filling the Fargo Dome


















I'm off to sandbag all day, yet again.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

you know..on the coast, we're in a flood plain. all houses are required to be 14' above sea level, which varies the farther inland you get. Seems like a good idea to start building on stilts


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Boobah said:


> you know..on the coast, we're in a flood plain. all houses are required to be 14' above sea level, which varies the farther inland you get. Seems like a good idea to start building on stilts


We are 900 feet above sea level.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> you know..on the coast, we're in a flood plain. all houses are required to be 14' above sea level, which varies the farther inland you get. Seems like a good idea to start building on stilts


We are 900 feet above sea level.
[/quote]

you're in a flood plain too obviously


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Boobah said:


> you know..on the coast, we're in a flood plain. all houses are required to be 14' above sea level, which varies the farther inland you get. Seems like a good idea to start building on stilts


We are 900 feet above sea level.
[/quote]

you're in a flood plain too obviously
[/quote]
Yes, but due to the soil we have it makes it almost impossible to do what you describe.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

yikes. is it still storming there? It is still coming down here and we already probably have 8".

Some houses north of the city got flooded today due to an ice dam backing the river up. They are saying if it doesn't free itself, it could back up to winnipeg tonight.

Most of the river is still covered in ice here.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Video of the dolphins rescuing people
http://www.wday.com/tv/?page=video&vid...cueeffortsoxbow



















Kragnes R/C flying field







[/QUOTE]

http://a.abcnews.com/images/US/ap_Fargo_Fl...g_090325_mn.jpg

More coming














































Waiting on more sandbags
































































My brother waiting on more sand bags, now the snow is coming down. Sandbagging in a blizzard They just said 6-8 inches more tonight followed by sunny skiess coming up





































Video


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

scrubbs said:


> yikes. is it still storming there? It is still coming down here and we already probably have 8".
> 
> Some houses north of the city got flooded today due to an ice dam backing the river up. They are saying if it doesn't free itself, it could back up to winnipeg tonight.
> 
> Most of the river is still covered in ice here.


Bismarck is using dynamite to blow ice jams on the Missouri river. I have some family flooded out over there as well.

I'm absolutely exhausted.

Sand bagging + shoulder surgery 2 months ago = I need ibuprofen.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Goodluck and keep safe out there man. I know what it feels like living in a flood zone. I lived in one for over 10 years and it would always flood every year at one point or another. And these floods were serious. The water was literally about 8 to 10 feet on the street and about 3 feet inside my house! We had to put up with that sh*t for over 10 years before we saved up enough money to move elsewhere.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Doktordet said:


> Goodluck and keep safe out there man. I know what it feels like living in a flood zone. I lived in one for over 10 years and it would always flood every year at one point or another. And these floods were serious. The water was literally about 8 to 10 feet on the street and about 3 feet inside my house! We had to put up with that sh*t for over 10 years before we saved up enough money to move elsewhere.


Moved the crest up to 43 Feet. I'm at my parents. Fargo's F'd.

More later.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Goodluck and keep safe out there man. I know what it feels like living in a flood zone. I lived in one for over 10 years and it would always flood every year at one point or another. And these floods were serious. The water was literally about 8 to 10 feet on the street and about 3 feet inside my house! We had to put up with that sh*t for over 10 years before we saved up enough money to move elsewhere.


Moved the crest up to 43 Feet. I'm at my parents. Fargo's F'd.

More later.
[/quote]

just heard that. Yikes. i hope your dikes hold.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I just loaded all my valuable and brought them to my parents. We have food, water, and 2 fire places for when the power goes out. My parents are at 46 feet, so lets hope to god it does not get that high.

Pray for us.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

They moved it up to 44. They are evacuating 20,000 people in fargo, and a manditory evacuation of Moorhead.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

i just hope i dont see anything like grand forks in 97.

will fargo build some major flood protection after this?

Grand forks built a lot after 1997, and winnipeg is finishing up making the floodway even bigger(enough to handle a 1 in 700 year flood).


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

After this year, they will for sure.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

hopefully you dont have any fish tanks at home?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm on a break till I get a home, so luckily for me no tanks.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I was watching this on the news last night....44 feet is insane. It is inspiring to see so many people helping out....I dont think you would see that in the larger cities. Good luck dude....and make sure you bring some kind of boat to your parents!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I was watching this on the news last night....44 feet is insane. It is inspiring to see so many people helping out....I dont think you would see that in the larger cities. Good luck dude....and make sure you bring some kind of boat to your parents!


There is an evacuation Plan for Fargo, LINK http://media.cityoffargo.com/flood/contingencyplan1.jpg

I live in section 1, my parents live smack dab in the middle of the evacuation area (In the center of the city). We are hosting a couple of flooded out familys right now.

I never would have thought this would happen. Thunderstorms, blizzards, floods all in a couple days.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

glad to see winnipeg is helping out even though we are still waiting to see what the Red has in store for us:

http://www.winnipegsun.com/news/winnipeg/2...27/8907361.html

I hope Fargo is ok. I have spent many days visiting west acres and paradiso among other places. Great little city.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

My prayers are with you and your family and everyone effected by this flood. keep safe brother


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Gheez man, just read this thread... Good Luck and God Bless You, your family, and everyone there and helping out.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Too close for comfort.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

94NDTA said:


> I'm on a break till I get a home, so luckily for me no tanks.


thats good. I can't even begin to imagine if you had a huge tank, all established, planted, and the likelihood of it being submerged in floodwater along with your home!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I'm speechless 94, I've spent about 2-3 weeks a year in your general area for hunting, fishing and business reasons.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

The thing that bothers me is they cannot pin down a crest, a week ago it was 30, then 32, 34, 38, 39, 39-41, 40-2, maybe 43, 44.

JESUS CHRIST!! We are so flat if you are a foot off it could devistate a HUGE portion of the city. GIVE US A STRAIGHT ANSWER! It's like they know what it is going to crest at but will not tell us. They stopped building dikes, it's way too cold, sand bags are frozen, and there is no way we could up another foot. We are basically just letting it happen. They have an involuntary evac of fargo and moorhead right now.

They closed down our major hospitol

More pics.






















































































































I'm sick of seeing sandbags


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Daaamn that is a huge collection of sandbags. In the 1 pic is the water about to touch the sandbags or is it already halfway up?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

It's knocking on the door. Basically Fargo is just waiting to see what is going to happen. In some spots it's less than a foot that seperates it all.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

oh man...that is f*cking horrible 94. best of luck to you man.

i had to laugh at the "Lake front 4 Sale" sign though.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks for sharing 94! Those panoramic pics are very well done! What is the normal clearance under the red river birdge? Have they ever considered a levy system for Fargo like they have in New Orleans? Good luck and I hope the weather turns in your favor.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Natt King Shoal said:


> Thanks for sharing 94! Those panoramic pics are very well done! What is the normal clearance under the red river birdge? Have they ever considered a levy system for Fargo like they have in New Orleans? Good luck and I hope the weather turns in your favor.


We have levees and diversions and dikes all around town. Clearance is probably 30 feet easy if I were to take a guest.

We have a bunch of snow laying around, plus 3-5" (water wise) of snow waiting to melt, plus we are in a blizzard watch for the next 3 days, Plus we have sunny weather on the way.

I have a hard time beleiving it is just going to crest at 43 feet.

They started evacuating homes around sheyenne (half mile from my house). We are getting it from every angle right now.

The pics are not all mine, I'm just grabbing some of the good ones.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow hope ya make it through alright. Last summer we had 2 floods but thats was when is was warm cant imag fightin that in the weather conditions up their..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I hear it crested lower then expected. What was the actual number? Is there fear that the melting ice and snow might be an issue in the up coming week or two?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I hear it crested lower then expected. What was the actual number? Is there fear that the melting ice and snow might be an issue in the up coming week or two?


40.88Ft (WOOHOO!)

Now we just need to worry about the dikes breaking as they thaw with warmer weather, plus we have a blizzard coming through and our big concern is the waves against the dikes.

The other thing that I personally am worried about is the Sheyenne river is suppose to crest again on wednesday. If that reaches 5 feet about where it's at, my apt will be under water.

We are not out of the woods yet, but things are starting to look better.

Oh yeah, it's all just a bunch of guess work. The snow coming and the current snow melting with the warm weather, they said the crest could "vary"


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i heard its dropped to 39 ft. good luck bro!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

the_w8 said:


> i heard its dropped to 39 ft. good luck bro!


I know, good news to hear.

Now we just need to worry about the 8-15+ inches of snow coming and the super strong NE winds.

It's good to hear so many man made sandbag dikes are holding just as good (better in some cases) than some permanent levees.

These are just average joes trying to save their city.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

seems like you all are making a valiant effort. good job and hopefully not too much is lost. We had flooding like this in southern WI last year, dunno if it was as bad, but it drained lake delton in WI Dells


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I hope you have the TA tucked away someplace high and dry!!


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

[email protected]° said:


> I hope you have the TA tucked away someplace high and dry!!


It's lifted in the air right now, so I will be OK. If water hits it, there is not hope for anywhere in town.

UPDATE!!

We are in the middle of receiving 15+ inches of snow right now, plus another storm is heading our way this weekend.

They are planning on hitting 38-41 feet AGAIN in a week or two.

God I hope the sand bags can stand round two. We are still making sandbags around the clock.

Bismarck is preparing for Fargo if they have to evacuate.

I have some more good pics I am going to put up too.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Man... Do you have anywhere to take your things if you have to evacuate?

Good Luck Man!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

blbig50 said:


> Man... Do you have anywhere to take your things if you have to evacuate?
> 
> Good Luck Man!


Yes I do. I have family all across ND and MN.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Then Id be transporting things back and forth to those places


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

blbig50 said:


> Then Id be transporting things back and forth to those places


My place elevation wise should be ok from the Red river, unless it gets to 44 feet. My biggest concern was the Sheyenne river which is a half mile from my house, which actually broke over it's banks in a certain point and dumped into the wild rice (Which is the biggest concern right now for the Red)

That essentially saved my place.

All my valualbles are either ready to be moved, or allready moved to a higher location.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

94NDTA said:


> Then Id be transporting things back and forth to those places


My place elevation wise should be ok from the Red river, unless it gets to 44 feet. My biggest concern was the Sheyenne river which is a half mile from my house, which actually broke over it's banks in a certain point and dumped into the wild rice (Which is the biggest concern right now for the Red)

That essentially saved my place.

All my valualbles are either ready to be moved, or allready moved to a higher location.
[/quote]

Good


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Damn... That's crazy sh*t. Sorry.....


----------

